# Captain Bill Cooper



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Trying to locate an old shipmate, originally from the U.K., worked on board a small pax vessel 'Southern Elegance' out of Panama City, Florida. Then on board pax ships working out of Florida. He then worked for Sembawang Johnson on the 'Coral Princess' out of Port Klang. Last contact I had with him was when he worked on board the 'Texas Treasure' operating casino cruises out of Texas.
Believed he married a Filipina and lives in the Manila area. Any info would be appreciated..........ATB....Glan(K)


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

I sailed with a Capt. Bill Cooper in the mid 1980`s whilst with TMA of Monaco. I remember when he left the company he said he was going to work on board a casino ship, based in Florida and owned by Grunstad? At that time he lived on Anglesey, but his wife wasn`t Filipino.
The photos on board Aeneas were actually taken by him http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/27350/username/flixtonian
I would be interested to know if it`s the same guy.

Steve F.


----------



## nwilliamcooper (Aug 12, 2012)

*Here!!!!!!*

Hy I am stil working ,Master on the QE2 in Dubai,anyone who wants to contact me please do so.


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Bill, sent you a PM


----------



## gurugoldberg1 (2 mo ago)

nwilliamcooper said:


> *Here!!!!!!* Hy I am stil working ,Master on the QE2 in Dubai,anyone who wants to contact me please do so. Hi I often wonder how Lianne is. I was her teacher for several years in the 80s.🎶🎹 . If you get this can you let me know? Graham.


----------

